# Squeak Changing Gear In Auto, Transmission FLuid?



## rebdog (May 16, 2015)

Hello,

I just got a cheap Golf, 1.8 1995. Its done 143,000 miles. It runs fine apart from when it changes gear it squeaks. Seems to happen in higher gears more 

I am not a mechanic and not all that great with cars in general but could it be something to do with transmission fluid?

And also what is the capacity of fluid it holds just in case i replace it. 

Thanks


----------



## KGB7 (Aug 21, 2014)

Auto or Manual tranny?

If its Auto, do you have ATF oil change history record?


----------

